# best tires for plowing snow



## bubba377 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a 2005 2500 hd that I am buying a plow for. I currently have BFG AT's on my truck but am not impressed with the performance in the snow. I would not be very happy if I get the truck stuck while plowing any suggestions?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you are careful you won't get stuck. All tires slip on the snow. I like my BFG's


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I was a loyal BFG guy myself. Great all around tire but they were never that good in snow. There are a lot of options out there, many more than there used to be. Mastercraft MSR's studded for plow tires and Goodyear Duratracs for all season tire. You can stud the Goodyears but that's an expensive tire for winter only.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The Cooper M&S is a great winter tire. It would be my first choice for a winter tire.


----------



## bubba377 (Feb 27, 2010)

antbody else usimg BFG AT and what do u think of them


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

ive said it 100 times,,,and always will,,, the one and only answer is the toyo open country AT.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Chrisxl64;1015513 said:


> ive said it 100 times,,,and always will,,, the one and only answer is the toyo open country AT.


Second that I just put new ones on before this winter, it was the second set I've put on my truck. I will never go with anything else! I'm very happy with the performance.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Bfg AT are why I have, and I've only been slightly stuck ( put some sand down to get traction on ice) you won't get stuck. Like some one said, all tires slide in snow


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

Treadwright Wardens on BFG casings here. Have not gone anywhere that I couldn't get out of with these things. This is my first winter with them and I've been quite impressed. I can plow in 2wd with no problems as long as I remember the ballast before I head out. Can't beat the price at $84 each for LRE.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Used to run bfg's switched to cooper atr's. Better tire all around imo.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I run BFG Mud-Terrains: love um!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Philbilly2;1015896 said:


> I run BFG Mud-Terrains: love um!


how are they wearing out ? I wanna get the M/T but they dont last long on the road !


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im going to need rubber soon, thinking about toyo's? One thing they dont tell you when you buy the allimax, is due to the big tourque (660 #) thats always there, these trucks go through tires fast!!!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

blk90s13;1015906 said:


> how are they wearing out ? I wanna get the M/T but they dont last long on the road !


I have a set of 305/70R16's that I have run only in the spring, summer, and fall for the past 5 years putting around 30,000 miles on them and they still have half tread on th them.

As for winter tires, I always buy a set of half tread mud-terrains and run them on stock wheels in the winter for plowing. I can commonly get about 2 years of plowing out of 1/2 treads. That is with a loaded truck with plow on that rolls across the scale around 11,000lbs.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Probably going to think I am crazy but I have had great traction with a BFG Rugged Trail T/A. So good I was able to eliminate 4WD many times on easier snows. They are a load range E and get very good year round traction and mileage.


----------



## Dockboy19 (Dec 23, 2009)

Toyo Open Country best tire i have had hands down on a truck so far.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I've had good luck with BFG AT. I think they are one of the best all around tires on the market. I'm sure some are better for just snow, but are those good to run all year round? Probably not.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The BFG ATs are OK, but they don't compare to the MasterCraft MSRs. I thought the General Grabber AT2s were horrible in the snow, even with studs. 


Whatever you choose, plenty of weight will make a huge difference plowing.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I just ordered a set of BFG A/T KO and will get another set for the off season was thinking about the Cooper discoverer of Firestone destination 


Decided on the BFG after reading on the cummins diesel forums everyone had good luck with them and they last longer than other tires 

I wanted a 50k mile + tire so I went with that


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Philbilly2;1015930 said:


> I have a set of 305/70R16's that I have run only in the spring, summer, and fall for the past 5 years putting around 30,000 miles on them and they still have half tread on th them.
> 
> As for winter tires, I always buy a set of half tread mud-terrains and run them on stock wheels in the winter for plowing. I can commonly get about 2 years of plowing out of 1/2 treads. That is with a loaded truck with plow on that rolls across the scale around 11,000lbs.


I'm guessing your running the old style BFG mud terrain KM 1 tires, these tires wear great but have been replaced with the mud terrain KM 2 tire which looks like BFG's rock crawler tires. I have heard the new BFG MT's don't last as long and don't wear as even as the old KM 1 tire. I ran a set of the KM 1's for about 2 years and still had half the tread left. Too bad BFG changed the design.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

CAT 245ME;1016090 said:


> I'm guessing your running the old style BFG mud terrain KM 1 tires, these tires wear great but have been replaced with the mud terrain KM 2 tire which looks like BFG's rock crawler tires. I have heard the new BFG MT's don't last as long and don't wear as even as the old KM 1 tire. I ran a set of the KM 1's for about 2 years and still had half the tread left. Too bad BFG changed the design.


I will second that


----------



## GreenDuramax04 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've run BFG AT for the past 5 years on my Duramax. While I agree the are not the BEST tire you can get for the snow, they are the best all around tire you can get. If you are only plowing then go with the BFG MT or something simular. But if you want year round performance get the BFG AT. If rotated they will last 50-60k miles.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

How many miles are you guys honestly getting out of your Toyo Open Countries? At what point do they start to suck in the snow?
Ive always had Revo AT's, they're awesome tires, they'll last 20k miles, but they start to suck in the snow after 12k miles.

I have the stock Duravis tires on my chevy now, and I got stuck twice last storm.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

JeffNY;1017101 said:


> How many miles are you guys honestly getting out of your Toyo Open Countries? At what point do they start to suck in the snow?
> Ive always had Revo AT's, they're awesome tires, they'll last 20k miles, but they start to suck in the snow after 12k miles.
> 
> I have the stock Duravis tires on my chevy now, and I got stuck twice last storm.


I have the stock Duravis on mine too and they suck in the snow. It was time for new tires and for me it came down to the Toyo open country a/t or Bridgestone dueler a/t revo 2. I've read nothing but good things on here about the Toyo, but a couple people I know said they were good but not great. So I decided to order the Bridgestone dueler a/t revo 2, they are going on this saturday. They should be a good tire, I hope so I'm out 1k.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

knpc;1017387 said:


> I have the stock Duravis on mine too and they suck in the snow. It was time for new tires and for me it came down to the Toyo open country a/t or Bridgestone dueler a/t revo 2. I've read nothing but good things on here about the Toyo, but a couple people I know said they were good but not great. So I decided to order the Bridgestone dueler a/t revo 2, they are going on this saturday. They should be a good tire, I hope so I'm out 1k.


Rotate every 3-4k miles. Trust me.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I had the original revo's on my last truck and rotated them often. It seems like that's the only bad think I've read about these tires, but if you keep them rotated they will last a while and have great traction.


----------



## josh9410 (Feb 19, 2008)

i have cooper atr's and i love them excellent traction great all around tire


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I too had stock duravis on my 06 GMC 1500hd but had the hairs on the back of my neck stood straight up when I started slidding around on the highway. So went straight to Costco to see what they had for tires. And of course it was narrowed down to two tires ................ 
1) BFG A T's
AND
2) Bridestone Dueler Revo 2 . 
And I went with ..........................................................The Duelers. Salesmen said I sould get slightly better mileage on the highway with them and about simular traction to the BFG in the rough stuff. I've had them about a month now and I don't mine them. They seem really good on gravel and ice but I haven't really push it either.They are pretty quiet on the highway too. The dueler were a little cheaper in cost but not by a whole lot.* I have to rotate them every oil change ?????* And "Tire Rack" rated them the best tire for all terrain so I hope am not disappointed with them. I will keep everyone posted as to how they hold up !!


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Bridgestone Revo 2's
B]I have to rotate them every 5000 KMs to have them last ????[/B]
Why does rotating them that often help ?? They wear that bad ??? 
I just want them to last so let me know !!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Any tire will benefit from regular rotation. It's not the tires, but the way the truck works. The front tires do 75% of the braking, and little to no propulsion. This causes the leading edges of the treadblocks to wear faster. This causes cupping and noise. The rears seem to wear more evenly.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

time to replace my bridgestone revos I got 42000 miles out of them.
285/75 ran them on my chevy D-max HD with a blizzard 810. Think I can milk them till next fall


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

leigh;1023638 said:


> time to replace my bridgestone revos I got 42000 miles out of them.
> 285/75 ran them on my chevy D-max HD with a blizzard 810. Think I can milk them till next fall


what load ?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

leigh;1023638 said:


> time to replace my bridgestone revos I got 42000 miles out of them.
> 285/75 ran them on my chevy D-max HD with a blizzard 810. *Think I can milk them till next fall*


Are you asking or telling?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just my experience running revos. Their load range D.I'm not asking ,
I'm trying to convince myself I can get a few more miles out of them.
I'd like to start next plow season with fresh tires.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

I would get Bridgestone blizzaks there soposed to be the best snow tire either that or General grabber AT2's they are just like all terrains but soposivly better and i think they are cheaper and imo they look better


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cameron2171;1024802 said:


> I would get Bridgestone blizzaks there soposed to be the best snow tire either that or General grabber AT2's they are just like all terrains but soposivly better and i think they are cheaper and imo they look better


I thought the Garbage Grabbers were, well, garbage. :laughing:


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

who said they were garbage?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I did. Others have had the same results. I put brand new 235/85 with studs on my truck. With a freighted spreader, I could barely move the truck on flat hot top in 2wd with snow on the ground.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bullseye;1017521 said:


> I
> 2) Bridestone Dueler Revo 2 .
> And I went with ..........................................................The Duelers.!!





knpc;1017403 said:


> I had the original revo's on my last truck and rotated them often. It seems like that's the only bad think I've read about these tires, but if you keep them rotated they will last a while and have great traction.


I love my Revo 2s


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

> did. Others have had the same results. I put brand new 235/85 with studs on my truck. With a freighted spreader, I could barely move the truck on flat hot top in 2wd with snow on the ground


.

hmm well i dont realy see how they would be that much diferent then bfg ATs but i dont think you would be making stuff up like that either


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cameron2171;1025341 said:


> .
> 
> hmm well i dont realy see how they would be that much diferent then bfg ATs but i dont think you would be making stuff up like that either


I know. To look at them, you would think they would be fantastic. The garage I was using at the time was pushing the GGs. The fact that they were stud-able led me to believe they were a serious snow tire. So I bought them. Last year I switched to MasterCraft MSR with studs. These are a true snow tire. They are absolutely incredible. This year I've been running BFG ATs. They are better than the GGs, but still don't hold a candle to the MSRs.

I've got no reason to make stuff up, just sharing my experience. Some guys have said they had good luck with the GGs. Maybe they work better when they are wider and on a lighter vehicle, I don't know. But some guys also think it's normal to spin alot, especially when going into the pile. With the MSRs I have to make an effort to spin them in the snow.

I have a personal theory about the BFG ATs. I think no dealers really push them because they can't make much profit. The wholesale price is high, so they keep the price down to get guys in the door. Then they push a tire that they pay half the money for and make a decent profit.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the BFG A/T 's are just a really popular great all around tire. They can do everything well. Rock, snow, sand, street whatever. No need for switching tires from season to season. Plus they look cool! wesport


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

> I know. To look at them, you would think they would be fantastic. The garage I was using at the time was pushing the GGs. The fact that they were stud-able led me to believe they were a serious snow tire. So I bought them. Last year I switched to MasterCraft MSR with studs. These are a true snow tire. They are absolutely incredible. This year I've been running BFG ATs. They are better than the GGs, but still don't hold a candle to the MSRs.
> 
> I've got no reason to make stuff up, just sharing my experience. Some guys have said they had good luck with the GGs. Maybe they work better when they are wider and on a lighter vehicle, I don't know. But some guys also think it's normal to spin alot, especially when going into the pile. With the MSRs I have to make an effort to spin them in the snow.
> 
> I have a personal theory about the BFG ATs. I think no dealers really push them because they can't make much profit. The wholesale price is high, so they keep the price down to get guys in the door. Then they push a tire that they pay half the money for and make a decent profit.


Ohh ok well thanks for the help man im only 16 so i still have alot to learn, i dont have the money for brand new tires just yet any way, i have goodyear tires on my truck now i think they are all seasons there not horrible but i definatly want a more agressive tire and i want 285s i only have 265s now, is it bad to run a winter tire year round, i heard the treads soft


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Snow tires don't last long in the summer. The rubber is soft, and the heat kills them.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea thats wat i heard, hmm what should i do, theres no way all terrains would be worse then wat i got now lol but i dont have 800 bucks to spend on tires so i guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Treadwrights are affordable, and seem to be getting great reviews.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

can u send me a link please?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Google is your friend ....

http://www.treadwright.com/


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you 2 corr, are they re treaded tires??


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

oh yea i read it, it said they are re treaded, is that were u got your tires, and which 285s would be the best to get


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 3, 2008)

Let me throw this one out there...will be using the '81 GMC w/ older 7' Western blade for plowing approx. 1/2 mi. of dirt/gravel road, and woodcutting, so I'll be going off road quite a bit....what tire to buy for this app?


----------



## sierra018622 (May 25, 2010)

i have a f-350 diesel, plow for the town and i run firestone destination m/t 1 size up from stock


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

2COR517;1025226 said:


> I did. Others have had the same results. I put brand new 235/85 with studs on my truck. With a freighted spreader, I could barely move the truck on flat hot top in 2wd with snow on the ground.


 Mine where good in the snow but wore QUICK. I got about 20 k out of them. I went back to cooper m&s I like them alot better have about 10 k on them and show little wear.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Iv been very happy with my Toyo AT's, thats whats going on my truck next.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Philbilly2;1015930 said:


> I have a set of 305/70R16's that I have run only in the spring, summer, and fall for the past 5 years putting around 30,000 miles on them and they still have half tread on th them.
> 
> As for winter tires, I always buy a set of half tread mud-terrains and run them on stock wheels in the winter for plowing. I can commonly get about 2 years of plowing out of 1/2 treads. That is with a loaded truck with plow on that rolls across the scale around 11,000lbs.


The new M/T's are a whole new tire! They perform great and quite, with a nice even wear across the tire. Love em. Ice, studs or chains all tires suck on ice


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Dockboy19;1015982 said:


> Toyo Open Country best tire i have had hands down on a truck so far.


Very nice tire also!


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1016090 said:


> I'm guessing your running the old style BFG mud terrain KM 1 tires, these tires wear great but have been replaced with the mud terrain KM 2 tire which looks like BFG's rock crawler tires. I have heard the new BFG MT's don't last as long and don't wear as even as the old KM 1 tire. I ran a set of the KM 1's for about 2 years and still had half the tread left. Too bad BFG changed the design.


Dont be there a way way nicer tire! They do wear faster but not much for the added traction of the soft rubber and biteing edges. Genrally most M/T tires are not that good in snow, not enogh biteing edges( tighter tread pattern) and a more narrow tire is better than a wide mud tire. So really do you want to look bad azz with M/T's or for snow only than go with the other listed above. Open country m/s


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

i don't commercially plow but i have had a 1/2 ton plow truck for 3 seasons now and i also have a 25ish degree incline driveway. i found that a/t's couldn't handle the load of pushing the snow uphill. so i switched to dedicated snow tires for the winter months. first i had the Firestone snow tires and they were FANTASTIC, the truck was a beast in up to 1 foot of snow (when i would drive around not plowing) and it would plow uphill pushing snow with no problem. those wore out and i went with some blizzak's that were on sale at the time and while they did the job they were not as good in the snow. i wound up sliding sideways pushing up on one occasion and tapped the side of my truck against a wall. although they were quieter and a little better for driving on the dry stuff i am going to put firestone tires on my new truck in the next week or two for this upcoming season. snow tires on a 4 wheel drive truck makes it a BEAST. i would never consider plowing/winter driving without snow tires again.


----------



## trouble454 (Oct 8, 2008)

We run studded and siped sawdust caps, usually toyo m 55 casings and the caps are the m-55 tread design. We have 13 plow rigs and so far they are holding up great. None of them get used in the summer months as they are all dedicated plow rigs. Stored inside during summer so dry rot and weather check doesnt occur. The traction is awesome front the sawdust cap and 6 of the rigs have pull plows so there is plenty of ground pressure on the narrow 235/85/16 we run. 
On my personal rig I run the toyo m-55 siped without studs and have great luck with them, quiet, easily 45-50k mile tire, E rated, and work fairly well in muddy spots when needed.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i run yoklahoma(sp?) geolander ats's and they work flawlessly. absolutely love them. i have yet to get my truck stuck in mud or snow, pabstblueribbon can vouch for me!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I think just about every tire made has been listed here  I guess everybody has their own idea on what tire is best for plowing


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Only RMA Snow rated tires are good in snow 
I have used BFG Commericial T/A Traction and Bridgestone Blizzak W965 . Both are excellent .


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Chrisxl64;1015513 said:


> ive said it 100 times,,,and always will,,, the one and only answer is the toyo open country AT.


Agree, great tire!

Just don't go crazy... trying to drive through 12"+ of snow is asking for trouble. Use common sense and you should be fine with any tire with a good amount of tread.


----------

